# Cyp. pubescens



## The Orchid Boy (May 16, 2014)

Only one blooming, there are 3 in the clump.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2014)

Looks nice, wish I could be up north near my original home so I could see them there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2014)

nice one like it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2014)

That's a really nice one.


----------



## eaborne (May 17, 2014)

Very cool!


----------

